# Label ohne Flackern über den Bildschirm



## Heiner (24. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da mal ein Problem.. Ich mehrere Labels (eine Art Newsticker (so ungefähr wie der Bildschirmschoner von http://www.web.de)) über eine Form wandern lassen. Das Funktioniert auch so weit mit einem Timer und der Move-Methode. Das ganze Problem bei der Sache ist, dass die Labels wie verrückt flackern! Und das ist doof! Gibt es eine möglichkeit, die Labels geschmeidig über die Form wandern zu lassen? Bischen Code wäre nicht schlecht  Oder einfach ein Tipp was ich noch machen könnte.. 

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## Kyrodust (8. April 2003)

Wie hoch hast du den Interval von dem Timer eingestellt?

cu LordAlucard


----------



## Mailyn (7. Oktober 2005)

Könnte ich diese uralte Frage mal wieder "erneuern"?
Weil ich habe das gleiche Problem!
(Timer-Interval = 1)

MfG
Mailyn


----------



## Shakie (7. Oktober 2005)

Das Flackern kommt daher, dass das Label nach dem Verschieben selbstständig ein Refresh auslöst, d.h. das Label wird neu gezeichnet. Daher kommt das Flackern.
Hier ist recht gut beschrieben, wie man das Refresh eines Steuerelements verhindern kann.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, das der Link dir nichts hilft, wenn du ein Label verwendest. Denn ein Label hat gar keine Handle-Nummer/Eigenschaft!


----------



## NRFi (10. Oktober 2005)

Helfen tuts schon sicher, wenn du den Interval bisschen zurücksetzt. bei marilyn bei 1 ms und jedes mal ein Refresh ist das denk ich mal klar, dass der dann flackert.


----------



## Mailyn (10. Oktober 2005)

okay! Hab's Problem gelöst!

Ps: @NRFi: Heiss "Mailyn"


----------



## NRFi (10. Oktober 2005)

wie gelöst, MAILYN? 



> I am not a slave of a devil that exists. i am a child of the allmighty god


----------



## Mailyn (10. Oktober 2005)

na ja, das refreshen unterdrückt, ausser bei Labels! Da hab ich dann halt einfach den Interval n bisschen höher gemacht!

Ps: Bist etwa n frommer christ?
PN


----------

